
Ten reasons not to use a statically typed functional programming language - insulanian
https://fsharpforfunandprofit.com/posts/ten-reasons-not-to-use-a-functional-programming-language
======
hsnewman
Ok, I stopped reading this when I saw him say "Like most programmers, I’m
naturally conservative and I dislike learning new things. That’s why I picked
a career in IT."

Is he kidding? I guess if you know it all you don't need to learn anything new
in IT. I for one don't know it all and have been in the industry for 40+
years, it has been a constant state of learning.

~~~
drKarl
Of course he is kidding, the whole article is written tongue in cheek... it
says the opposite of what it wants to convey.

